

Tell HN: I symlink'd my Google Drive to my Dropbox folder - jason_slack

Maybe others know this, but I symlink&#x27;d my Google Drive folder inside my Dropbox folder and well, now all of my Google Drive content is sync&#x27;d with Dropbox. Maybe simple, but this makes me happy. I dont always trust Google to fight for my content if I get locked out or something.<p>cd ~&#x2F;Dropbox<p>ln -s ~&#x2F;Google\ Drive&#x2F; Google\ Drive&#x2F;
======
webmaven
Why didn't I think of that?

Presumably it works the other way too?

~~~
jason_slack
I haven't tried the other way. I would think so, but in practice I cannot
confirm.

~~~
hardmath123
You don't want to end up with a circular structure…

~~~
webmaven
Well, no, you wouldn't want to do _both_ of course...

~~~
jason_slack
right this is a one-way, not two-way.

------
edoceo
Awesome!

